# done my back in



## roadrash (5 Mar 2018)

The recumbent trike wont fit through my gate or shed door unless I pick it up , rotate it 90 degrees so that the front wheels will then fit through, well this morning I picked it up rotated it and OUCH, there I was with the front wheels half way through the door, I couldn't go forwards , backwards or put it down, took what seemed like for ever with small painful movements .

I do have long standing back problems and should really know better than do that, but I had given up on uprights and thought, yayi found the answer in a recumbent, I was willing to risk taking the trouble with getting it in and out, well today it wasn't worth the risk


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2018)

Keep taking the tablets......


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2018)

if I take any more I will start to rattle


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> if I take any more I will start to rattle


Blame the rattle on the trike. As in there's something loose on it.


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2018)

I would if I could get it out and get on it  allthough to be fair it has no rattles and is well made. I bought a new shifter on Saturday to do away with the twistgrip which I don't really get on with, I was getting it out to fit that as there isn't enough room to move around where I store it.


----------



## pawl (5 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> if I take any more I will start to rattle





Try rubbing in some Voltarol 12 Hour gel.Works for me.


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2018)

Thanks but contains diclofenac which doesn't agree with me , I'm already on a cocktail of meds


----------



## voyager (5 Mar 2018)

We made everything wider to fit , including fitting a second smaller door on the shed , it has a standard door and a 1/2 door , the trike fits through the garden gate ( now ) and into the shed or through the French windows to fit in the dining room via the conservatory .

Unfortunately that does not help or solve the immediate problem of a hurt back . One of my trikes lived in the back of the estate car for a year while I got around to sorting everything .

regards Emma


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2018)

Sorry to hear this RR. Crap. Does this mean we have to put up with you being on the forum more? Sheesh.


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2018)

You know those boards with wheels on that are used for moving heavy things, like car mechanics under cars? Mechanics' creepers. Maybe in future flip the trike onto its side on one or two of those to roll it through the gate or door? Might need to put ply boards or a ramp down too.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> Thanks but contains diclofenac which doesn't agree with me , I'm already on a cocktail of meds


Deep freeze works well for me, as allergic to diclofenac.
GWS x


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Mar 2018)

I have to lift the Trice out over SWMBO car if shes home. Bit of a PITA but gives me an upper body workout


----------



## Elysian_Roads (5 Mar 2018)

Sorry to hear that @roadrash. Done my back a couple of times mid job (both times cutting laminate flooring over a workbench), so can sympathize with your situation today. One thing I learnt (apart from not to lay laminate flooring) was that I damaged my back a lot quicker the second time, so hope you take care with yours.


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2018)

its already fecked ...hence buying the recumbent the two discs above the surgery have failed since I had this done


----------



## Elysian_Roads (5 Mar 2018)

Feel for you. Only had to have a bit of physiotherapy with mine so counting my lucky stars I have got away so lightly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2018)

Sorry to hear about this @roadrash.

I hope you can recover as soon as possible.


----------



## JtB (5 Mar 2018)

From one long standing back sufferer to another I’m sorry to hear that @roadrash gws.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 Mar 2018)

JtB said:


> From one long standing back sufferer to another I’m sorry to hear that @roadrash gws.


Would lying down help?
Seriously though, I have every sympathy (been there, tried it.....would have got the T shirt bit they had sold out of XL)


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Mar 2018)

I'm another one with an iffy back.
I never know whether to take the minimum amount of painkillers.
I cannot do much which puts strain on the back before it goes but I'm only in pain for a few hours.
Or max out on painkillers.
Then I can do a lot more but when it finally goes, I'm laid up for a week.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

The problem with getting the trike out/in is , if you look at the photo, through the gate is an entry which is about 6" wider than the trike , about 3 feet through the gate on the left is the door to the shed/workshop/trike store, opposite the door is the wall of the house so not only do I have to lift the trike onto its side , I practically have to stand it on its end to get through the door, then still on its side to get through the gate on the photo.
I am not in a position to make any alterations, as far as moving doors etc is concerned.

..




this is something I thought , yeah I will be ok with that, well its seems I'm not, so after a lot of thought last night , most of the night infact, I have come to the conclusion, it simply isn't worth the risk to my back , as said its already fecked, I don't want to feck it any more, I have nowhere else to keep it,so it looks like my recumbent time , as much I enjoyed it ,has come to an end at least I have experienced it.

anyone want to buy a trikeseriusly , it will be in the for sale section later

as far as cycling goes I will ride an upright occasionally, at least I can get it out without risk of hurting myself.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> The problem with getting the trike out/in is , if you look at the photo, through the gate is an entry which is about 6" wider than the trike , about 3 feet through the gate on the left is the door to the shed/workshop/trike store, opposite the door is the wall of the house so not only do I have to lift the trike onto its side , I practically have to stand it on its end to get through the door, then still on its side to get through the gate on the photo.
> I am not in a position to make any alterations, as far as moving doors etc is concerned.
> 
> ..
> ...


Asguard bike storage thingy where the bin sits in the photo?


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

I had thought about that but ,I wouldn't trust it being on view at the front , there is a park straight opposite my front door which while great for the kids during the day , very often has an altogether different type of user at night time at the weekend.


----------



## mjr (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> The problem with getting the trike out/in is , if you look at the photo, through the gate is an entry which is about 6" wider than the trike , about 3 feet through the gate on the left is the door to the shed/workshop/trike store, opposite the door is the wall of the house so not only do I have to lift the trike onto its side , I practically have to stand it on its end to get through the door, then still on its side to get through the gate on the photo.
> I am not in a position to make any alterations, as far as moving doors etc is concerned.
> 
> ..
> ...


I'm still not seeing why flipping it onto a mechanics' creeper or two wouldn't work. I guess RR has me on ignore. Maybe someone else would like to suggest/ask without quoting me?


----------



## Elysian_Roads (6 Mar 2018)

That's a blow, @roadrash. Can see it would be a serious piece of work to modify that entrance. Hoping that your back stays ok so you can get out on an upright as often as possible.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> I'm still not seeing why flipping it onto a mechanics' creeper or two wouldn't work. I guess RR has me on ignore. Maybe someone else would like to suggest/ask without quoting me?



I don't have anyone on ignore , I cant explain any easier than I already have done, there simply isn't room to use a creeper ,and a 8"step out of the storage area, believe me, if that was a workable solution I would do it , I appreciate the suggestion


----------



## mjr (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> I don't have anyone on ignore , I cant explain any easier than I already have done, there simply isn't room to use a creeper ,and a 8"step out of the storage area, believe me, if that was a workable solution I would do it , I appreciate the suggestion


Steps can be overcome with ramps, but I guess the photo may be foreshortening and so I hadn't appreciated the space was so limited. Shame 

No-one nearby with storage space to sublet?


----------



## mjr (6 Mar 2018)

Do any folding recumbents reduce their width or only their length?


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Steps can be overcome with ramps, but I guess the photo may be foreshortening and so I hadn't appreciated the space was so limited. Shame
> 
> No-one nearby with storage space to sublet?



not that I know of


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Do any folding recumbents reduce their width or only their length?



no idea but may look into it in the future


----------



## Time Waster (6 Mar 2018)

http://www.asgardsss.co.uk/bike-cycle-storage

Seriously I reckon your insurance would approve such a shed for your trike. Assuming there's one that would fit your trike and the available space.

Put it this way, if your insurance company accepts the asgard, police approved cycle shed at sufficient security for your trike then of some scrote nicks it you'll at least get a pay out for it from your insurers. Get it in writing from your insurers first.

It's worth considering to keep you on your trike. I mean your back will always be better off on your trike than upright.

Whatever you do I hope you get well soon and are still able to ride something.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

Thanks and I appreciate it but ive resigned myself to the idea now I will look into folders in the near future


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2018)

Don't give up at the first, or second hurdle.

It was a way back into cycling after what happened. Besides we've still to see pictures of you actually using it.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

oh I'm not giving up I intend to look at folding trikes in the near future see if they are any easier to manhandle in and out , I have to be realistic about it , my backs fecked as it is and its only going to go one way and its not for the better ,I don't want to help it along, I have a degenerative condition of the spine , but the bastard wont beat me without a fight.


----------



## Time Waster (6 Mar 2018)

I saw a trike designed to be easy to move on it's rear wheels. Designed to be stored vertically. A Hase IIRC. Not sure if it does. The website I saw had a guy holding it vertically but he was a young guy but I'd expect a delta trike might work for you. 

Otherwise HPV gekko trike IIRC is a folding tadpole trike that's compact. I have an old HPV streetmachine GT that's well made and I like a lot. A very good brand IMHO.

I'm glad you're still looking for a way to make trikes work for you. Don't give up on the dark side!


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2018)

What about two wheels?
Too Good To Be True.


----------



## Time Waster (6 Mar 2018)

I'd worry about hurting my bike on a two wheeled recumbent if I had a bad back. On mine I have to sit up to set off then slip back into the seat. It's not a perfect fit for me the seat. I also think I work the core muscles too on it. I assume a trike doesn't have the same twisting of the core to keep balance. 

That's just my limited experience, I could be wrong.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> What about two wheels?
> Too Good To Be True.



don't fancy two wheeled after the trike , aren't they usually about a grand


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> don't fancy two wheeled after the trike , aren't they usually about a grand


That one is/was going for £250. Altringham if remembered correctly.


----------



## fatjel (6 Mar 2018)

I understand how you feel. I bought my trike after breaking a collar bone. 
Had to pick it up one handed and get it through the back gate on its side .
Possibly why my collarbone still feels a bit disjointed two years on
Have 40 x 20 ft shed now tho still won’t roll through the door.
Ice do / did a narrow trice which might fit thru ?


----------



## TissoT (6 Mar 2018)

Does the fence next to your lock up run with another property ?


----------



## voyager (7 Mar 2018)

from previous research l think there is only l that folds 2 dimensionally that is in a small production run , it uses smaller wheels and is inversely expensive . even my project x folds in one plane but as an e-trike , catching it awkwardly would put my back out. during the summer months it lives in the boot of the estate car.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> its already fecked ...hence buying the recumbent the two discs above the surgery have failed since I had this done


Spinal surgery...4 times so far...Deep Joy. Not.
Much sympathy from me.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2018)

Any mileage in riding a full suspension MTB - more upright and stops the bone jarring ride - mine has made a huge difference - I can ride it for a few hours, can't do that with the rigid MTB, or indeed the road bike on a turbo - I can hardly get off the road bike on the turbo, even after half an hour.

I'd also recommend a dropper post as I can't flex my back as well as I could so swinging a leg over a modern MTB is difficult after a while (I just drop the post before getting off - modern MTB's are MASSIVE). My back's not as knackered as your's but speaking from experience coming back from it being broken badly, and having half a vertebrae missing ?


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2018)

To be honest I’ve never tried a full bouncer


----------



## Skyblot (23 Mar 2018)

How about a Greenspeed Anura? Delta trike and the wheel track is narrow enough to fit through the average doorway. Move it around by picking up the front wheel and towing it - easy. And store standing up on it's tail.
Probably expensive and rare as hens teeth in the UK.


----------



## Time Waster (23 Mar 2018)

Contact D.TEK, rare as hens teeth is likely something he manages. I know he does a fair few Ryan's and other American recumbents.

Although greenspeed is Aussie IIRC which might mean Western recumbents in the Midlands (Derbyshire or Shropshire IIRC) might be able to help. I think they're the importers / distributors for greenspeed in the UK. 

They're rare though I believe.


----------



## Time Waster (23 Mar 2018)

Hase do trikes that might suit, ones that are designed to store on their back end. Is it the trigo model?


----------



## Bad Machine (23 Mar 2018)

Hase Kettwiesel and Hase Trigo are both able to be stood upright, and manouevred whilst on their back wheels (so no weight to have to carry). The Kettwiesel I had (now sold) could be picked up by the front and moved around easily. I'm not sure whether the width of the rear will be too large for your garden gate. Trigo rear width = 83cm, according to their spec sheet.







https://hasebikes.com/194-1-Recumbent-Bike-TRIGO.html

Above: New Trigo
Below: Kettwiesel

http://www.bentrideronline.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/on-its-tail.jpg

I had a look at a Trigo last week - David at Laidback, Edinburgh had one http://www.laid-back-bikes.scot/ - unfortunately I didn't have the time to ask for a demo ride, but the quality looks good, and being aluminium, it will be considerably lighter than most older-design delta trikes. Unlikely to be any available on the used market yet, as they're so new, but pricing for a brand-new one looks very good value - especially considering it's a Hase.


----------



## Time Waster (23 Mar 2018)

Greenspeed anura has a width of 76cm.
Hase trigo 83cm.
Hase kettweisel 86cm

They're all nice trikes.

HPV gekko 26 has 83cm width
HPV scorpion 83cm width

Not sure if all the gekko and scorpion versions are the same width I only checked one version of each.

Also can you lift a tadpole trike by the single rear wheel and wheel it around like when you lift the single front wheel up and wheel it around. I'm guessing the tadpole steers on the two front wheels so it might have a tendency to turn off wheeled like a delta trike but in reverse.


----------



## Bad Machine (24 Mar 2018)

Time Waster said:


> Also can you lift a tadpole trike by the single rear wheel and wheel it around like when you lift the single front wheel up and wheel it around. I'm guessing the tadpole steers on the two front wheels so it might have a tendency to turn off wheeled like a delta trike but in reverse.



There be the difference between them - lift a tadpole by the single rear wheel and you'll soon have the pedals/crank or front chainring hit the ground, as they're normally some distance in front of the front wheels (as you point out, the front tracking will freely turn in various directions making a predictable path impossible......) But lift a delta by the front, and unless there's a rear rack or bag in the way, they'll pretty much stand upright, and follow you like a cat teased with a piece of fresh fish.......


----------



## roadrash (24 Mar 2018)

The one thing stopping me getting any of the above mentioned trikes is finances, I will look again in the future


----------



## Time Waster (24 Mar 2018)

How about dragging the tadpole behind you? IME things with the steering at the back tend to track when pulled. If you're not lifting it high enough to hit the pedals and chainring on the floor... I reckon it's still not as good as a delta but I think I'd prefer a tadpole, I think they handle better but perhaps wrong.


----------



## Bad Machine (24 Mar 2018)

IIRC, roadrash's issue is there isn't enough room to move a tadpole from the shed through to the front of the house with the normal "lift the rear wheel and drag it backwards" many of us use.  Reading the posts I get the impression there's limited space to turn the tadpole round to get it through the gate. In trying to get it out, he had to lift it, and in doing so, that caused him the injury  Always the possibility I misunderstood ?

I wouldn't say my delta handles worse than my tadpole.......maybe there's slightly better cornering at speeds above 70 mph 

Yes, the price of deltas tend to be more than tadpoles, but if bought second hand they sell for pretty much what you paid for them, as they are rare beasts indeed (but depreciation on a new one is not dissimilar to that on a new car.....). I had to wait a while before finding mine, and if I see one elsehwhere I'll send a pm


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2018)

Bad Machine said:


> IIRC, roadrash's issue is there isn't enough room to move a tadpole from the shed through to the front of the house with the normal "lift the rear wheel and drag it backwards" many of us use.  Reading the posts I get the impression there's limited space to turn the tadpole round to get it through the gate. In trying to get it out, he had to lift it, and in doing so, that caused him the injury  Always the possibility I misunderstood ?
> 
> I wouldn't say my delta handles worse than my tadpole.......maybe there's slightly better cornering at speeds above 70 mph
> 
> Yes, the price of deltas tend to be more than tadpoles, but if bought second hand they sell for pretty much what you paid for them, as they are rare beasts indeed (but depreciation on a new one is not dissimilar to that on a new car.....). I had to wait a while before finding mine, and if I see one elsehwhere I'll send a pm


It's the size thats the problem.


----------



## roadrash (24 Mar 2018)

Bad Machine said:


> IIRC, roadrash's issue is there isn't enough room to move a tadpole from the shed through to the front of the house with the normal "lift the rear wheel and drag it backwards" many of us use.  Reading the posts I get the impression there's limited space to turn the tadpole round to get it through the gate. In trying to get it out, he had to lift it, and in doing so, that caused him the injury  Always the possibility I misunderstood ?
> 
> I wouldn't say my delta handles worse than my tadpole.......maybe there's slightly better cornering at speeds above 70 mph
> 
> Yes, the price of deltas tend to be more than tadpoles, but if bought second hand they sell for pretty much what you paid for them, as they are rare beasts indeed (but depreciation on a new one is not dissimilar to that on a new car.....). I had to wait a while before finding mine, and if I see one elsehwhere I'll send a pm



you understood perfectly,


----------



## Mr Magoo (24 Mar 2018)

Bad Machine said:


> There be the difference between them - lift a tadpole by the single rear wheel and you'll soon have the pedals/crank or front chainring hit the ground, as they're normally some distance in front of the front wheels (as you point out, the front tracking will freely turn in various directions making a predictable path impossible......) But lift a delta by the front, and unless there's a rear rack or bag in the way, they'll pretty much stand upright, and follow you like a cat teased with a piece of fresh fish.......


Actually your comments about moving tadpole trikes is ill informed .
I have moved and shifted hundreds of tadpole trikes over the years .
I make a point of demonstrating to novice riders that you don't have to stoop down to steer and control whilst doing an impression of the hunch back of Notre Dam-it ?.........or lifting a dead weight !
So you use simple leverage
You lift up at the rear rack end or rear wheel with just one hand at less than pocket height and away you go ....it really is that simple .
You can push or pull with ease to negotiate door frames and passage ways.
If you wish you can lift the entire trike tail end up onto the nose .in a lift and rolling action . Pop a mat down in the target zone to protect the chainrings if you have not fitted a factory chain ring guard .
* Allowing a reduced footprint if your tight for storage 
A single velcro strap on the wall will secure for safety.
I have stacked 15 trikes in a row using that system .
Or for transporting in a van to attend shows I use the same idea albeit with load straps and blankets .
Hope that helps


----------



## Bad Machine (24 Mar 2018)

Mr Magoo said:


> Actually your comments about moving tadpole trikes is ill informed .



Can't agree with you on this one. Certainly not "ill-informed", just speaking from how I find it easier to move the delta than the tadpole.

Unless I've missed a better way of moving a trike, lifting the rear end of a tadpole risks causing the front chainring to hit the ground, and walking in a rearward direction causes the front axle to "shimmy". Not so on a delta. I have no intention of lifting the rear end of the tadpole so high that it causes the pedals or chainring to scrape along the ground, and really, does anyone else choose to move their tadpole by heaving it upright so it rests on the teeth of the chainring, or a chainring protector ? My ICE chainring protector doesn't look strong enough to support the weight of the whole trike, and would ICE themselves suggest this as a way of moving the trike around ?

Mind you, I only have one tadpole and one delta. I've never needed to find a way of transporting hundreds of tadpoles, nor stack them vertically, and most of us on this forum will never get near n+1 > 100.

I don't think you read through the OP's other posts about the difficulty he faces with the limited space available to get his trike through the gate - it doesn't make sense to suggest to someone with a bad back that pirouetting a tadpole on its chainring would be the solution to their particular problem.


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Mar 2018)

Bad Machine said:


> My ICE chainring protector doesn't look strong enough to support the weight of the whole trike, and would ICE themselves suggest this as a way of moving the trike around ?


I once transported my ICE trike on a late train into London when I couldn't be bothered to fold it and didn't have room to turn the corner into the disabled space by simply jamming it at an angle on the chain guard with the back wheel resting on the roof .......... 
Couldn't get away with that in the day time because it was completely blocking the door, but the passageway between carriages was clear so it was OK-ish.
So the chainring guard will easily take the weight of a trike.

I agree that wheeling a Delta by it's front wheel is easier than a tadpole by it's back wheel.
But a tadpole is still easy to do once you get used to it.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (7 Apr 2018)

voyager said:


> from previous research l think there is only l that folds 2 dimensionally that is in a small production run , it uses smaller wheels and is inversely expensive . even my project x folds in one plane but as an e-trike , catching it awkwardly would put my back out. during the summer months it lives in the boot of the estate car.



Not cheap....and I have no idea about the quality or ease of folding - but it certainly folds into a compact size. Currently advertised on Gumtree. Latvian made and sold in London.


----------



## roadrash (8 Apr 2018)

yeah, not cheap


----------



## mrandmrspoves (8 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> yeah, not cheap


A fair price if it is any good.


----------



## roadrash (8 Apr 2018)

yes you are right , it is a fair price , maybe I should have said, its expensive to me at the moment.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (8 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> yes you are right , it is a fair price , maybe I should have said, its expensive to me at the moment.


Yes - more than I normally pay for a car......


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2018)

Two Wheels?





https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dutch-Sp...851795?hash=item1a49980f13:g:f-gAAOSwfXJavp1e


----------

